# Small rattlesnake on raft on Chama River



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

While rigging in the morning, at Aragon Rapid Camp, my son noticed a small snake slithering around on the boat. He tried flicking it off the boat with a stick but was not fast enough. We threw a sarong on it and was able to grab it that way and throw it on the shore. Upon close examination 3 of 4 folks concluded it was a small diamond back or rattler of some kind. It was so small (little more than 1 foot) that its rattles were not fully developed. I've heard of rattle snakes being an issue on the Chama but had yet to encounter one. Just a heads up. I was surprised the snake was on the boat.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

At the takeout of an overnighter on the Eel River, Calif., we had a baby rattler in the canoe under the bow air bags. Found it when deflating them. If we had left the bags in, it would have been a scary moment if we had tried loading the canoe on the car and having it land on someones head


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Rattle snakes are definitely an issue on the Chama. Always check the lunch spots and campsites and high grass areas when you first arrive. I have stumbled across them on different sections of the Chama over time and have heard of many other encounters from first-hand experiences. We usually bring our dog with us on the Chama and our kids, so we try to be aware/cautious.


----------



## adamread (Aug 31, 2011)

I've seen rattlesnakes swimming in the Chama on two occasions. One of those times, I helped it get to shore with my kayak paddle. It was really cold and just laid on the bank once it got to shore.

The snakiest stretch of river I've ever seen is the Rio Grande through White Rock Canyon in NM. It doesn't get much traffic, so pay attention when hiking. I had to move a huge rattlesnake one out of our camp one time with a paddle and a rice sack. At least rattlers have the decency to warn you when they feel nervous.


----------



## Therealjohnjohnmiller (May 5, 2021)

Ive seen so many nope ropes on the chama but nothing beats the time when I was drinking a beer with a fellow guide on a downed cotton wood when the snake started to rattle right under my butt.


----------



## ndatube67 (Sep 8, 2021)

Therealjohnjohnmiller said:


> Ive seen so many nope ropes on the chama but nothing beats the time when I was drinking a beer with a fellow guide on a downed cotton wood when the snake started to rattle right under my butt.


Did you spill your beer?


----------



## Therealjohnjohnmiller (May 5, 2021)

ndatube67 said:


> Did you spill your beer?


never spill the beer...


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a little warning, I've heard that the baby rattlers are the deadliest due to the fact that they don't control how much venom they release (They release it all). Heard about a couple little kids fishing and a guy walked past them and asked if they where catching anything and the responded a few but the worms where biting them. Couple hours later the guy came back by and found them deceased (SO SAD). Apparently the worms where baby rattlers and unloaded all their venom into them. Be Careful.


----------



## Bill Bones (Nov 26, 2020)

no step on snek


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

cain said:


> Just a little warning, I've heard that the baby rattlers are the deadliest due to the fact that they don't control how much venom they release (They release it all).


A full nest of baby rattlers could also ensure you won't get on the river this season...and super expensive in coming seasons.


----------



## bgarnick (Nov 16, 2006)

My wife was bitten in 2011 by a very small rattlesnake on the Smith River here in Montana. The doc at the hospital in Great Falls said the same thing that very small rattlesnakes have little control over the amount of venom injected. It was a frightening experience to say the least and luckily it happened on the last day about five miles from where we could call for help.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

FYI. The whole baby rattlesnake thing is a myth. For simplicity sake, the bigger the snake the more venom it can inject. The more venom it injects, the more it can "F" you up. Not saying a baby rattlesnake can't kill you in the right situation, but in general, the envenomation will be less severe. You can read all about it here: 

Rattlesnake myth


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

ArgoCat said:


> FYI. The whole baby rattlesnake thing is a myth. For simplicity sake, the bigger the snake the more venom it can inject. The more venom it injects, the more it can "F" you up. Not saying a baby rattlesnake can't kill you in the right situation, but in general, the envenomation will be less severe. You can read all about it here:
> 
> Rattlesnake myth


Thanks for clarifying this, I was pretty certain I had heard the same information you provided.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

Was sitting in camp one afternoon, and after about 2 hours of enjoying the shade I noticed a nice sized, 32", rattler under one of the occupied camp chairs. Wasn't sure how to handle it, but decided to ask him to lift up his sandles so I could see the tread, once they were in the air: " Quick heads up, don't put your feet down, you have a little friend under your chair!" Even after a few missed 'leg days', I felt like I had a few minutes to finish my drink before taking time to move the calm venom thrower, as those sandles only rose higher in the air.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Sorry can't let it go... "We threw a sarong on it and was able to grab it that way and throw it on the shore" So you were unable to get it with a stick but you got it with your sarong? Let me get this straight because the imagery is just too... So there you were: pinned down by this ferocious reptile and to save all aboard you ripped off your sarong and slayed this serpent naked while the entire camp is watching?? Priceless! Sounds like one of my Freudian nightmares.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Tanaman said:


> Sorry can't let it go... "We threw a sarong on it and was able to grab it that way and throw it on the shore" So you were unable to get it with a stick but you got it with your sarong? Let me get this straight because the imagery is just too... So there you were: pinned down by this ferocious reptile and to save all aboard you ripped off your sarong and slayed this serpent naked while the entire camp is watching?? Priceless! Sounds like one of my Freudian nightmares.


Sorry to disappoint. The sarong was on a cooler drying out and not on anyone's body.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Mtnbuzzer said:


> Sorry to disappoint. The sarong was on a cooler drying out and not on anyone's body.


Guess I'm going to have to start wearing a sarong on the river then. Anything that thwarts a rattlesnake attack has got to be badass.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Would a kimono,shawl ,or serape,also work?

If there is one baby rattlesnake,then there are probably more nearby.Once ,at the put in for lower Clear Creek, a very popular run, there was a hatching of maybe a hundred(?) baby rattlers .Several got run over by cars in the dirt pull off that could accommodate a few cars,some lazed around,but most were heading for the river.It was somewhat unnerving to gear up there and especially to carry boats down the rocky embankment to the water knowing that a bunch of snakes were taking the same route.I could imagine somebody being psyched they just ran Rigor Mortis only to be bitten at the takeout just downsteam.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

100 is apparently exaggerated..internet says 25 is large brood...sure seemed like more than that


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

cayo 2 said:


> 100 is apparently exaggerated..internet says 25 is large brood...sure seemed like more than that


Just the fact you self checked your version on the internet makes it at least 3 broods at which point you round up and a hundo is totally correct - well played, use your original story.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

One word:

NAPALM!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

One thing I came across was that although 25 was the norm for garter snakes, some clutches/broods were up to 85....don't know if same is possible with rattlesnakes....yeah napalm would probably work but don't usually carry that


----------

